# Transfers for dark tees



## BESSIE (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been doing vinyl an pre made transfers for a while i mostly do personlized stuff what i would like to ask is which would do you think is the best machine for making transfers for dark tees =roland bn20 or oki with white ink i would like to stepup my designs any other ideas are welcome

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Two entirely different print methods. The Roland prints on vinyl that is then heat pressed on to the garment. I don't think it has white ink.

The oki transfers the toner directly to the garment.

the oki will give you a more realistic 'screen print' look.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

BESSIE said:


> I have been doing vinyl an pre made transfers for a while i mostly do personlized stuff what i would like to ask is which would do you think is the best machine for making transfers for dark tees =roland bn20 or oki with white ink i would like to stepup my designs any other ideas are welcome
> 
> thanks


We do both laser and ecosolve. Laser is nice but limited to sizes. Ecosolve we can print up to 60 inch wide as well as heat transfer fabric. It's all about budget and room in your workspace. Eco can take up a lot of room. We use mutoh and Graphtec due to the speed we need. We print and cut 3 times faster than the Roland. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

